# Need help finding springs for my press



## Jammer01 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have an older Phoenix 4 station press and can't find where to buy replacement springs that hold the stations and screens up. Anyone know where I can find the high tension springs that would work?


----------



## ScottLightsOut (Oct 19, 2016)

Try to contact the press manufacturer first and if that doesn't work you can try and match one up to another spring.
McMaster-Carr may have some info on how to measure the spring for a replacement.


----------



## Jammer01 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you Scott for responding. I did get some info and contacted Workhorse Products. They hooked me up with springs that will work. Only problem I have now is trying to put them on with their tension.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

We have an M&R and have a local spring company make ours. Since we are in Canada it comes out cheaper than going to the manufacturer with exchange, shipping and customs. Just google spring manufacturer and your area and there should be some results. The ones we got locally are just as good as the originals. Depending on the style of spring you have you can also try local industrial suppliers like aklan grainger. And many ink suppliers will also carry springs.


----------

